# Was 9/11 an inside job?



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

*Inside job or not?*​
yes - Definitely an inside job.1944.19%No - It was terrorist attacks.2455.81%


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

Just finished watching the September clues parts 1 - 9 on youtube and have to admit there are too many questions raised without answers.

Most/all of the US (supposedly) live news feeds on 11th Sept had been edited according to the producer of these videos.

Here is part 1 of the September clues:






Please try to watch all 9 of these videos.

I welcome any comments for and against it being an inside job.

I laughed at one top spokesperson saying "Well, when the missile..p..p..plane hit the tower"..he he!!

Look forward to your opinions!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Caption competition....

"Conspiracy theorists bore me"


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

John C said:


> Caption competition....
> 
> "Its about 12 inches long, looks like a babies left arm and i'm pushing into your arse a soon as you've finished listening to these kids sing "Hail to the chief".


And i'm with John on the C.T. busybodies.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Who cares?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah we tried to blow up The Houses Of Parliament once :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Yeah we tried to blow up The Houses Of Parliament once :wink:


The way things are going it is about time we tried again :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we tried to blow up The Houses Of Parliament once :wink:
> ...


Hang them all eh :wink:


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

3000 people died that day and people....iraqis afghans americans and british are dying on a regular basis...........

i don't believe it was a conspiracy... i rember watching the 2nd plane hit the tower live on tv and have watched the majority of programmes since the event...both for and against the theories....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It happened. That's enough to know.

What is certain is that happened as a direct result of US foreign policy in the middle east, and under the inept leadership of two men called Bush.

Sooner he is gone th better. Trouble is that the fanatical islamists have a taste for it now...and we all pay for that.

I even have a deluded Muslim would-be bomber 3 miles away from my family these days.

Thanks George. Thanks Tony. :x


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

garyc said:


> It happened. That's enough to know.
> 
> What is certain is that happened as a direct result of US foreign policy in the middle east, and under the inept leadership of two men called Bush.
> 
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

Did anyone actually watch any of the september clues videos? I posted a link in the first post.

1) Please watch world trade centre 7 come down and try saying explosives weren't planted.

2) Yes, the whole world witnessed the second plane hit the tower, but ... Just watch september clues part 1.

3) Why was nothing found relating to the 2 supposed planes that hit the towers except for a Middle Eastern passport and an engine much smaller than the 2 named planes?

4) All the firefighters that day were shouting about bombs before the towers collapsed, but the next day after a "special meeting" they all kept their mouths shut.

Like i said before, those September clues videos highlight how fake "*the live news feeds" were that morning in NYC.

*Live news feed = 16 second delay before being broadcast to your TV sets.

Fade to black at the same time the plane hit the tower. Why? Because they made a huge error... (Sept clues Pt 1).

Wake up people!


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

hey? :? if an aluminium plane tavelling at 300 -600 mph hits a rather large concrete and steel structure it would vapourise....ever wonder why they never found many bodies? it wasn't that they made the total of dead up just that they were vapourised, crushed into very small pieces burnt to a crisp and then fell a couple of thousand feet :idea:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

T7NJB said:


> hey? :? if an aluminium plane tavelling at 300 -600 mph hits a rather large concrete and steel structure it would vapourise....ever wonder why they never found many bodies? it wasn't that they made the total of dead up just that they were vapourised, crushed into very small pieces burnt to a crisp and then fell a couple of thousand feet :idea:


Yes, you are right and i wasn't denying that. My point was: Both aircrafts including all passengers and their belongings were "vapourised". Except a passport survived the impact, evaded the flames and landed on the street below for a policeman to find. That passport just so happened to belong to a named terrorist from the Middle East! How do you think that happened?

Also you didn't make any comment on the other 3 points i raised.


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

allah put it their as prove of his marterdom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

just watching the you tube vids...Mmmm interesting.
more to come


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

yangliang said:


> T7NJB said:
> 
> 
> > hey? :? if an aluminium plane tavelling at 300 -600 mph hits a rather large concrete and steel structure it would vapourise....ever wonder why they never found many bodies? it wasn't that they made the total of dead up just that they were vapourised, crushed into very small pieces burnt to a crisp and then fell a couple of thousand feet :idea:
> ...


yeah the fact the passport of the "suspect" just lying there on top of the rubble at a cops feet was a bit ridiculous, BUT, I think this is more of the U.S making their point rather than being involved.

I CAN believe they knew something "big" was going to happen BUT not this big, AND, they allowed it to go ahead to suit the foreign policy they wanted to get the oil - i have heard so many Americans say they shoudl STOP pumping U.S oil and import it all, then when the oil runs out the good ole US of A wil lstill have ITS OWN supply.

It was terrorist at the end of the day, BUT, I believe in cause and effect - these poor country's can't fight the U.S conventionally BUT a loaded fully fuelled 767 makes a good cruise missile - just need some poor brainwashed sod to drive it.

Cause and effect

U.S TRAIN Bin Laden to fight Russians in Afghanistan ( how things change)
something stretched their love for each other, CIA tried to do for him - missed ( as always) - - - -he gets pissed and declares holy war on his previous pay masters

U.S shoot down iranian airbus - - - - PanAM Jumbo gets blown up

U.S bomb pharmacutical factory in sudan - Terrorists hit WTC with aircraft.

consiracy theorists - got to love em

You just got to look at GW to "know" its not him - he's only just got enough brain power to keep his heart beating.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Interestingly the Bush government were told what the three most likely catastrophic disasters facing America might be - Earthquake in CA, hurricane on New Orleans and attack on New York. 2 out of 3 aint bad.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/02/opini ... ugman.html


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

The first tower was definitely hit by an aircraft as witnessed and filmed by that foreign (Dutch?) film crew doing the NYFD documentary. So, how could the US ever had planned an explosion in the second tower, rather than a second aircraft hit? (I did watch the September clues part 1 video.)

Also:
- both aircraft would have been tracked by ATC radar which would clearly show their flight path into the towers.
- both aircraft had passengers and crew - I don't believe you could fake their deaths.
- there must have been many other witnesses to both aircraft hitting the towers.
- given the above, there would be too many people who'd have to be in on any conspiracy or be kept quite - very, very unlikely.

I'm afraid my belief is that it was all a concerted planned terrorist attack and nothing to do with the US government. Makes a good story though - for those who'd like to make more of it than what it really was (which actually is a little sick).

Moley


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

you need to watch all of the videos to understand their arguments.....yes they air craft were being tracked but guess who had taken controll (for the first time in US history) of giving the order to send interceptor aircraft ....dick cheynne (the guy who shot his mate!!!)....even if he had given that order all available aircraft where on missions elsewhere? these are all very interesting questions...HOWEVER... i can only believe what i see with my own eyes and as i said before i saw on TVn 2 airplanes flew into the WTC...what was behind this....I cannot say for certain :?


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

as a fellow tt driver but more importantly as a british muslim i need to speak up. firstly i hate suicide bombers. there is no place for them in islam or in this world. But the west has fucked up m/east so bad that it is a joke. much is to blame on muslims i agree.. i am our biggest critic but the west with that kunt tony blair and that cock sucker bush are 2 of the most hypocritical people ever.. i mean where the hell do i start.. 
Palestine is in muslims blood and until thats sorted there wont be any peace. its that simple. bush can invade as many countries as he likes for the false promise of democracy (whats worse now?? iraq with saddam or without??) but when a govt was elected by the palestinians because they werent suckers for bush he declared the elections invalid.. i mean who the fuck are u to cry about democracy and when it happens just because the govt isnt a puppet like other middle east contries u dismiss them.. is this democracy?? 
palestinians have no medicines, no clean water, well no water for 22 hours of the day, no electricity n 40degrees plus. no jobs no food, no rights no freedome.. nothin.. so how the hell do u expect these people to respect u and offer when u starved them of their dignity and all rights. if u have nothin to live for then why not become a suicide bomber is what they say.. its a crule world.. sos for the rant but this western hypocracy pisses me right off.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

John C said:


> Caption competition....
> 
> "Conspiracy theorists bore me"


Im gonna fuck you good and hard commander!!!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

check out 'loose change 911'. It is a docu film. It raises some very interesting questions (I imagine like the 'clues' film on you tube). The most damning is the evidence around the plane that hit the pentagon.... blatently not a pasenger plane.

As for the towers... there are some very suspicious questions. The (slightly biassed) video on loose change suggests that the towers may have been rigged to fall before the planes hit, and it was essentially a big insurance scam... and gold robbery, with the benefit of allowing the US to take it's foriegn policy over seas.

I don't know who was responsible, but in the words of Robert DeNiro "Whenever there is any doubt, there is no doubt"....

I think this is a good rule of thumb......


----------

